# advs



## darkshadow (Jan 25, 2010)

I have an suggestion  ,why the dont add advs(simple ads ) to this forum and the mony come from ads goes doted to freebsd organsition ( it seem sily suggestion but why not)?


----------



## Alt (Jan 25, 2010)

They dont want to share money with google/adsense xD


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 25, 2010)

This have been discussed earlier.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

If you want money to go the FreeBSD Foundation, do it directly: *DONATE*.

Period.


----------

